# 我将非常想念你们(两位).我希望我们能很快见面,我亲爱的朋友



## whatonearth

我非常将想念您两个。我希望我们将互相再看很快, 我亲爱的朋友。

Does it make sense?


----------



## GeChang

whatonearth said:


> 我非常将想念您两个。我希望我们将互相再看很快, 我亲爱的朋友。
> 
> Does it make sense?



*我理解你想表达的意思.如果让我说,我会这样说:

我将非常想念你们(两位).我希望我们能很快见面,我亲爱的朋友.

如果想知道为什么,继续加贴.


*


----------



## GEmatt

What about
 
倆 instead of 两个 or 两位? Does that work?


----------



## GeChang

GEmatt said:


> What about
> 
> 倆 instead of 两个 or 两位? Does that work?





* 俩多用在非正式的口语或非正式的书面语,如:买俩馒头. 俩口子. 

可以用在我将非常想念你俩,      表示亲切.
*


----------



## GEmatt

好的, 谢谢..
GEmatt


----------



## whatonearth

Thank you both for your input - 谢谢!


----------



## eastlife

We don't use 俩 in the south. But yes, 俩听起来很亲切


----------



## rockzhang

This sentence is well structured and presents a pleasant atmosphere to the listener, which the speaker wants to have a meet with the receive  in person. But this sounds quite formal, generally is used in business letter. in the name of company.


----------



## LikeBarleyBending

*我将非常想念你们(两位) is not so natural. I would prefer 我会想念你们(两位)的。*


----------



## rockzhang

I am a Chinese, which I have been proud of being one. But I don't quite understand since when Chinese language becomes a popular second language in other countries, and I don't' even know why? I have been studying English like years and trying to get it fluent, native. But it seems I should change my mind now. Myabe I can find a good job by teaching Chinese????? )) I need to think about it. 

Regarding below posted Chinese sentence, it's not correct or I should say it's grammartically wrong. You could make it in this way:

*我会非常想念你们两个, 希望我们很快能够再见面, 我亲爱的朋友。*



whatonearth said:


> 我非常将想念您两个。我希望我们将互相再看很快, 我亲爱的朋友。
> 
> Does it make sense?


----------



## whatonearth

rockzhang said:


> I am a Chinese, which I have been proud of being one. But I don't quite understand since when Chinese language becomes a popular second language in other countries, and I don't' even know why? I have been studying English like years and trying to get it fluent, native. But it seems I should change my mind now. Myabe I can find a good job by teaching Chinese????? )) I need to think about it.
> 
> Regarding below posted Chinese sentence, it's not correct or I should say it's grammartically wrong. You could make it in this way:
> 
> *我会非常想念你们两个, 希望我们很快能够再见面, 我亲爱的朋友。*


 
谢谢你 *rockzhang *(and other posters)...I am beginning to get a little confused though...a number of slightly differing suggestions...I think I should have posted the original sentence in English to begin with so that true meaning could be understood (the poor grammar in my original sentence didn't help...), so here it is;

"I will miss you both very much. I hope we will see each other again soon, my dear friends."
...so...
"我会想念你们两位的, 我希望我们能很快见面,我亲爱的朋友" - 好不好?


----------



## LikeBarleyBending

"我会想念你们两位的, 我希望我们能很快见面,我亲爱的朋友"

Yes, it's quite good. However in conversations the 我 is often omitted - this would be more natural.


----------



## rockzhang

You're welcome, my friend (朋友, 不用客气!). 

I think, this time you made a perfect sentence. See, Chinese is not that difficult. Still, you missed one thing, you do need to make the "very much" standing out to address the degree you want. (Not just simply missed them, but missed them very very much, like what loves do, haha..I am just kidding to make it in an exaggerating way). So, it should be like below

我会非常想念你们两位的, 我（could be omitted）希望我们能很快见面,我亲爱的朋友" 
Like what we do in English, spoken Chinese is supposed to be natural, especially between friends, classmates even relatives. Sometimes, we don't like formal business letter stuff, quite pretentious. Unless you write some biz document to your partner, generally we write it in a casual way, just like what you did, quite perfect.

Hopefully, my comments could help you, more or less, anyway.



whatonearth said:


> 谢谢你 *rockzhang *(and other posters)...I am beginning to get a little confused though...a number of slightly differing suggestions...I think I should have posted the original sentence in English to begin with so that true meaning could be understood (the poor grammar in my original sentence didn't help...), so here it is;
> 
> "I will miss you both very much. I hope we will see each other again soon, my dear friends."
> ...so...
> "我会想念你们两位的, 我希望我们能很快见面,我亲爱的朋友" - 好不好?


----------



## e.ma

rockzhang said:


> I am a Chinese, which I have been proud of being one. But I don't quite understand since when Chinese language becomes a popular second language in other countries, and I don't' even know why? I have been studying English like years and trying to get it fluent, native. But it seems I should change my mind now. Myabe I can find a good job by teaching Chinese????? )) I need to think about it.



在西班牙最近很多人要学习中文。。。 人家才发现了呢么重要的一门语言！


----------



## kareno999

GeChang said:


> *俩多用在非正式的口语或非正式的书面语,如:买俩馒头. 俩口子. *
> *是“两口子”吧*
> 
> *可以用在我将非常想念你俩, 表示亲切.*


----------



## bR0123

rockzhang said:


> You're welcome, my friend (朋友, 不用客气!).
> 
> I think, this time you made a perfect sentence. See, Chinese is not that difficult. Still, you missed one thing, you do need to make the "very much" standing out to address the degree you want. (Not just simply missed them, but missed them very very much, like what loves do, haha..I am just kidding to make it in an exaggerating way). So, it should be like below
> 
> 我会非常想念你们两位的, 我（could be omitted）希望我们能很快见面,我亲爱的朋友"
> Like what we do in English, spoken Chinese is supposed to be natural, especially between friends, classmates even relatives. Sometimes, we don't like formal business letter stuff, quite pretentious. Unless you write some biz document to your partner, generally we write it in a casual way, just like what you did, quite perfect.
> 
> Hopefully, my comments could help you, more or less, anyway.


 
This sentence is good enough.  One thing though, I think shifting the position of 我亲爱的朋友 to the front will make the sentence more idiomatic: 
 
我亲爱的朋友,我会非常想念你们两位的, (我)希望我们能很快见面


----------



## Kwunlam

e.ma said:


> 在西班牙最近*有*很多人要学习中文。。。 人家才发现了呢么重要的一门语言！


 
I suggest you can add one word here.



LikeBarleyBending said:


> *我将非常想念你们(两位) is not so natural. I would prefer 我会想念你们(两位)的。*


 
Agree. 我將 is very futural, *as if* I am not missing them very much *now*. 
But 我會 is not so exclusive. I can miss them now, and I will also miss them in the future. 我會 just express the future while not excluding the present.


----------



## e.ma

Kwunlam said:


> I suggest you can add one word here.


謝謝你, Kwunlam!


----------



## avlee

Thought it is from translation machine...


----------



## whatonearth

Kwunlam said:


> Agree. 我將 is very futural, *as if* I am not missing them very much *now*.
> But 我會 is not so exclusive. I can miss them now, and I will also miss them in the future. 我會 just express the future while not excluding the present.


 
I am not missing them _yet_...when I leave I _will_ miss them. Therefore, does it change the sentence?

我亲爱的朋友,我会非常想念你们两位的, 希望我们能很快见面


----------



## slhardware

#20, 我很同意这样的表达方式.
汉语讲究的简单明白,有条理.应该主语放在前面,后面再接句子.

即:我亲爱的朋友,我会非常想念你们的,希望我们能很快见面.


----------

